# [OT] Lycee in Paris teaching in english

## vutives

Salut  :Smile: . I'm polish and I have a possibility to go to Paris for a few years. Everything would be ok but my french is poor and there would be problems with school. I'm 16 years old and here in Poland it's 1 class in our lycee (maybe you should know that we start our education at the age of 7).  So, going to french school would be risky and that's why I have a question for you. Do you know any public (free) school (lycee) in Paris where subjects are taught in english? Or something bilingual, I don't know. What do you suggest? I googled but the only schools I found are very expensive (about 20000 euro / year).

----------

## Bio

You should check the US or UK ambassy in Paris. But I fear most of the english schools will be private : $$$$$$....

----------

## vutives

Yes, I was in British Council in Paris and they told me to google for OIB but didn't find anything what I expected. BTW. it's very strange for me - such a problem with finding english school. I tought that if we have public schools in polish Warsaw which teach all subjects in english there will be no problem with Paris. o.O

----------

## Pixys

For example you have the "Lycée international de Paris Honoré de Balzac" it's a public school (school and high-school) thus it's free. http://lyc-balzac.scola.ac-paris.fr/

There are some others high schools which have an international section. I don't think that all the courses are in english but just some of them.

EDIT: there is an high-school (Lycée Montaigne) which have an international section french-polish : http://www.montaigne-paris.fr/Bienvenue-135-0-0-0.html

----------

## vutives

Yes, I know the Montaigne Lycee and it would be there where I would go if don't find anything better. This lycee just has additional subjects like polish language, geography and history but all other like maths, physics etc. are in french. Thanks for info about Balzac school. I'll take a closer look.

----------

## gbetous

 *vutives wrote:*   

> What do you suggest?

 

You really should consider to go to a regular french teaching lycee. You're young , and you'll quickly learn French langage. Hard, but worth the effort !

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

Heh, as for now, let's say that's this is the most possible solution. But I would like to go to the same class level as in Poland, so I would have to take french language baccalaureate after few months learning in France, which would be difficult after learnig french for about 2 years (I mean that then I will have been learning french for 2 years  :Smile:  ). And I would have to learn about french literature and so on. There would be no problems if I was at the age of the school you call college or primary school  :Razz:  . But we'll see.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gbetous

 *vutives wrote:*   

> But I would like to go to the same class level as in Poland, so I would have to take french language baccalaureate after few months learning in France

 

Ok, that's strictly impossible... but I think that will still very hard in english ! Depending on the baccalaureate you want (many specialities), you''l have to learn a lot of thing you probably didn't learn before. Of course french history and french litterature, but also maybe some maths, physics or biology we learn in France and, for some reason, you don't in Poland - and vice versa of course. Programs may be different. An other difference may be the kind of exercises, the way we learn, the way the questions are asked etc...

Not so easy to pick up the best solution   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## vutives

So why do you suggest going to French school if it's very very hard to learn all this things in so short time?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gregool

Czesc Vutives !

tutaj mamy polskie szkoly tez i moze nie szukaj tylko w paryzu...

dlaczego nie idziesz do normalnej szkoly ?

(sprobuje uczyc sie po polsku wiem   :Very Happy:  )Last edited by gregool on Wed Feb 27, 2008 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nico_calais

 *vutives wrote:*   

> So why do you suggest going to French school if it's very very hard to learn all this things in so short time? 

 

If you have a few years in front of you, you'll make it  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

 *vutives wrote:*   

> So why do you suggest going to French school if it's very very hard to learn all this things in so short time? 

 

I did not understood that you'll take your baccalaureat only a few months after arriving in France !

----------

## vutives

 *gregool wrote:*   

> Czesc Vutives !
> 
> tutaj mamy polskie szkoly tez i moze nie szukaj tylko w paryzu...
> 
> dlaczego nie idziesz do normalnej szkoly ?
> ...

 Hmm, a to dla mnie nowina. Możesz powiedzieć coś więcej? A szukam tylko w Paryżu bo... mieszkałbym w Paryżu jeśli się już zdecyduję.  :Very Happy:  Nie do końca zrozumialem pytania "dlaczego nie idziesz do normalnej szkoły?". A która jest normalna?  :Razz: 

----------

